# Moving to Hong Kong - Need Advice



## Anewbie

Hi all...Need your guys advice here......Got a relocation offer from my company . They will be paying me HKD40k monthly . Is that enough for a single guy to live on ?

Im also planning to save about 15k a month....do you think i can manage....Hope to hear from all of you guys....Thanks ya


----------



## JWilliamson

40K per month is not bad at all. Many expats are getting by on 15k and many couples are getting by with less than 40K. A flat with only the basics will run you for 8,000 to 10,000 easily. A nice flat in a better location which will offer you a swimming pool, tennis court, squash and club house will be around 15 to 20K. JW


----------



## Anewbie

Thanks JW for the info . My HK colleague told me that since my Office is at Kowloon Bay ...I can consider to stay at Kowloon area or Tseung Kwan-O.... is that ok ?

And what is the process normally for relocation ? Do we need to all the things like when we are moving to US ie..medical check up and all ?

Thanks again


----------



## JWilliamson

I do not think you will need a check up but I am not sure. maybe bring all your medical records with you. Well Kowloon Bay is a OK area. I live 2 stops from it but this is Kowloon and all the happening places are on the other side at Hong Kong Island which is 9 stops away. Which will take about 25 to 30 mins of travel on the train. If you like a mixture of locals and expats with all the night life 5 to 10 mins away then best to live between North Point and Central which is on Hong Kong Island. This will be about 30 min travel to work which you mentioned is in Kowloon Bay. Or you can live in TST which is also a happening area in Kowloon and is about 30 mins the opposite direction. Here is a map of the train (MTR) in Hong Kong. Google Images


----------



## Anewbie

Thanks JW . Still considering where to stay once im there...and which kind of home either a flat/apartment ...or serviced apartments.......

Well....hope I will get a good place with a gym or a park not far away


----------



## JWilliamson

If you have any other or same questions please ask and I will try to help. JW


----------



## jablue

For sure many people can make living with monthly 40k HKD, but of course that depends on your own expectations, that how you want to live. I'm western and used to high standard of living, and couldn't survive with 40K at all. My rent alone is taking 30k, but for sure with this amount I am getting very good apartment at fancy condominium in central location. If you're satisfied with small apartment somewhere in New Territories 8k-10k will be enough.


----------



## JWilliamson

I agree with Jablue. Many people have different standards and if they have or are making the money they can reach them. Many are making 150k a month and still wants more and others are living on 12k a month and also wants more. Main thing is either way you can have a flat with 8,000 or 30,000. JW


----------



## Wendy from NorthEast UK.

Anewbie said:


> Hi all...Need your guys advice here......Got a relocation offer from my company . They will be paying me HKD40k monthly . Is that enough for a single guy to live on ?
> 
> Im also planning to save about 15k a month....do you think i can manage....Hope to hear from all of you guys....Thanks ya


Whether you're able to save on HKD15k/mth depends if you want to pay for a similar lifestyle to what you are experiencing in Malaysia and how much you're budgeting for rent.


----------



## anthonia

hi, im from KL and recently received an offer to relocate to HKG in Nov, now pending on working visa approval.

I doubt you can save HKD15k/month, just try to put aside 10%-15% of your monthly earning and increase the percentage after 6 months 



Anewbie said:


> Hi all...Need your guys advice here......Got a relocation offer from my company . They will be paying me HKD40k monthly . Is that enough for a single guy to live on ?
> 
> Im also planning to save about 15k a month....do you think i can manage....Hope to hear from all of you guys....Thanks ya


----------



## dunmovin

Anewbie said:


> Thanks JW for the info . My HK colleague told me that since my Office is at Kowloon Bay ...I can consider to stay at Kowloon area or Tseung Kwan-O.... is that ok ?
> 
> And what is the process normally for relocation ? Do we need to all the things like when we are moving to US ie..medical check up and all ?
> 
> Thanks again


TKO is a more "spacious " enviroment, but a little more expensive regarding rental and commute. If, for example your nearest MTR was Hang Hau, it would be a total of 8 stops to Kowloon Bay you would havew to change trains at Yau tong amking the journey about 25-30 mins.


----------



## anthonia

Have you moved in to HKG?


----------



## JWilliamson

*Where to live in HK*



anthonia said:


> Have you moved in to HKG?


I have been living in Hong Kong for the past three years. I live 2 stops from kowloon bay in kowloon which is on the opposite side (water between) of Hong Kong Island. If you enjoy going out for drinks and eating international food then finding a place on Hong Kong island would be better for you. Hong kong island is well, Hong Kong a international city. Hong Kong Island to kowloon bay will take you 35 mins or so by MTR Train. If you like a nice quiet place with a apartment over a nice mall then Kowloon Bay is nice but after working hours you might be the only one that does not look Asian. JW


----------



## ollyboy

*Relocating / moving back to US from Hong Kong*

Hi, I am curious if it was difficult or is difficult to move back to the US. My husband has an offer to work in HK for 2-3 years. The employer is not including any return assistance. Won't it be impossible to find a job in the US if we are in HK? No potential employer will fly him out for interviews so we are afraid we will be stuck in Asia. Is this common for a HK position with a US employer? Were you able to do it without too much difficulty?


----------



## ajdufty

Hey, I'm moving to Honk Kong tonight to start a new job and would love to meet up with people to enjoy and explore HK. It's my first visit to Asia and a little apprehensive. I'm a 24 year old male from Southampton, UK.

Please get in touch and by all means add me on Facebook.

Alan Dufty

facebook.com/ajdufty


----------

